# Newest member of Pigeon-Talk



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here he is little G11 our newest member, so much for the "two hens" theory looks like somebody did a little fertilyzing somewhere along the way. Any tips on helping Mom at this point - so far she has stepped on him once that I saw, and I don't know if she's feeding him or not haven't seen her feed him anything yet?

NAB 

Introducing Gee-Eleven










Proud Mom










Handsome Dad


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gee Nab! What's going on with all the late winter hatchings lately? 

Congratulations on Gee-Eleven !  

Gee-Twelve _should_ arrive sometime Sunday.

You should not worry too much about mom or dad not feeding Gee-Eleven. She is sitting on him keeping him warm and secure. They will start feeding and alternating their baby sitting and feeding modes when the other squeeker hatches.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn it! I kept forgetting to ask you about the Gs, Nab! 

Now, lo and behold, ANOTHER beauty to be! WLECOME, G-11

CONGRATULATIONS!! WE ARE GOING TO BE WAAAAAITING FOR G-12 TO COME ALONG!!!

So how many squabs are you gonna raise or were these "oops" babies? Guess it's time for the dummy eggs??? NEXT time!!

LOVE, HUG & SCRITCHES 

    

Soooo exciting!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

does G11 mean that you have had 10 other pijes befores?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Nab! Wow .. more little G's!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Congratulations, Nab! Wow .. more little G's!
> 
> Terry


Why do I think that Nab is the MOST SURPRISED?? Bet he thought those eggs were not fertile!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Yep - I've got 8 (well 9) now*



warriec said:


> does G11 mean that you have had 10 other pijes befores?


They're all named after my first little guy George (G1) he died two weeks after I found him, because of a calcium defeicency caused his legs to be parlyzed and I didn't find him until it was too late.

George's Memorial Page

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html

NAB


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Gee Nab! What's going on with all the late winter hatchings lately?


Global warming, maybe... 

Looks like G1 got the ball rolling, Welcome G11!

I had a pij name Forrest whose legs were paralyzed. I had him for awhile but he moved on to greener pasters and blue skies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to mom and dad and you on your first oops baby, G11.  

...and welcome to the wonderful world, little one.  

Please keep us updated, and more pics too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations NAB!
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations Nab. That is a beautiful new Gee. Just keep an eye on him and make sure the parents are keeping him warm. Warmth is the key to their survival along with, of course, food. 

I honestly don't know about them feeding babies their first day because most of the babies I've been around had to be fed by us from the gitgo.

He is mighty precious.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The new newest member of Pigeon-Talk*

Welcome to the world little G12, born today sometime between 0600 - 1730 PT. I got home tonight and G9 & G10 the other two that were sitting on two eggs had a hatching. So we now have two couples sitting on one baby and one egg each. She stood up just long enough for me to see he was there and moving but I haven't been able to get any pics yet. Pics to come. It's going to be a race to see who's second egg hatches first. I think I may skip G13 just for luck, I wouldn't want to saddle a little fellow with the unlucky # 13 so the next guy out will be G14. I hadn't expected the eggs to be good because it was their first two - but I was wrong again.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, congratulations again, Nab! It sure sounds like all the G's have gotten the begetting of other little G's down pat!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I LOVE the number 13 and consider it lucky...however, I can understand your reasoning!

HUGS and ALL TO ALL!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gee-whiz, that's terrific!!! Congratulations on your new hatches!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nab,

I named one of my little birds after your George I. He couldn't walk or stand. I gave him calcium and massaged his legs after reading a thread here at PT. His name is Georgie Walker, because he is a walkin.

Congratulations on your new arrivals! We have lots of beautiful babies in our PT nursery now. 

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your latest grandfids!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*First pic of G12*

Here he is - not much to him yet, just a little bit of yellow fur and some little legs and wings.










Here's the proud Mom doing her protection routine.










And here's little G11 he's moving around and has sort of a beak formed, I think Mom is getting ready to start trying to feed him soon. No sign yet of any brother though.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, they are so precious.

You mentioned that G11's mom may start feeding him soon? She should already be feeding him by now. It looks to me that his crop is plump so I would think she is. I hope you can get a chance to see the parents feed him because, if they're not, he can go downhill pretty fast and you may have to intervene.

You can also weigh him each morning to be sure and keep check on his crop.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

long as the crop is full & the breast bone cannot be seen there is nothing to worry about


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We have a little face now*

And I caught Mom feeding the little face this morning - looks like I will soon have the happy sound of squeaking echoing about the house soon.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie!!! I love the meditative look the parents get while caring for their babies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great photo of the newest addition to the G family!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, Congratulations.....the baby is adorable.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TerriB said:


> What a cutie!!! I love the meditative look the parents get while caring for their babies.


Terri, me too! I think they look so sweet.

Nab, I sure am glad you saw her feeding the baby but he looked so good I felt sure she was. In the last picture you can see how well he is progressing. That is one sweet picture.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Nab, Congratulations on that beautiful baby.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I was worried about little G12*

But I caught him with his snout down Mom's throat just sucking in the food this morning - so it looks good all the little babies so far seem to be eating well.

NAB 

A face only a Mom could love.










Sure isn't much to them is there?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, those two pictures are so, so sweet. I almost missed the baby beside mom in the first picture. Golly, he is so tiny beside her.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Simply Beautiful!

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lovely cute little bundles Nab  

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

nabisho said:


> Sure isn't much to them is there?


Just the right amount to steal your heart away  Great photos, Nab!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> Sure isn't much to them is there?


Just look at that precious tiny little wing! In just a few weeks it will be wacking the stuffing out of you!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sunday baby update*

Little fellows are growing like weeds, we got little tiny wing feathers and little tails, looks like the second eggs are no good so they will be only childs I guess. Probably a good thing because they are both the first baby for each couple, so it might be a little easier with only one.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Give him a kiss from me, please?

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, NAB!!

Are you gonna have fun!!

Can't wait for updates!!

LOVE HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are just darling!  

Since they are each "only children" perhaps they can grow up together and be friends, who knows...maybe one is a hen and the other a male.  ...that would mean more babies...and more fun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, Nab, a few days makes all the difference. They are adorable.


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous babies and what a cool pigment pattern on that baby pigeon butt!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Can they already be getting spoiled rotton?*

Thought you might like to see what a baby spoiled brat looks like, he just finished getting a big belly full of breakfast from Mom, then when she took off for a spin around the house he just rolled over on his back and lounged around with his feet in the air, he was so stuffed he couldn't even get rightside, just kept trying to roll back and forth, finally he just laid back, squeaked a couple times and nodded out. They're spoiled already. Just look at the belly!

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I've never seen or heard of a baby on its back that way! Is this OK?

If so, sure is cute!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I've never seen it either. But, I would sure like to do it. 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I've never seen it either. But, I would sure like to do it.
> 
> Feather



He DOES look comfy, doesn't he? 

I like that position except I don't put my legs/feet in the air! LOL


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Try it Shi! It's good for circulation!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG!  What a big baby.

Just keep an eye on him that he doesn't "toss his cookies" when he is rolling and so full as he may asparate.

He sure is cute.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That momma bird does a good job filling up her baby! I'd read that the body of a young pigeon looks like it's 50% crop. Seems accurate!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> OMG!  What a big baby.
> 
> Just keep an eye on him that he doesn't "toss his cookies" when he is rolling and so full as he may asparate.
> 
> He sure is cute.


THAT is what I was thinking too!

Is he OK, Nab????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Try it Shi! It's good for circulation!


Guess I should have explained...I DO put legs and feet in air...but not when sleeping...they don't stay!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's got his Daddy's genes*

Little G11 is going to follow in the footsteps of his Daddy, he's going to be a handsome brown fellow soon.

NAB 










Here's the proud Daddy - see the resemblence


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Nab, he is just too gorgeous... and really does look like a chip off the ol' block!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how cute.
Great pic.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nab,

He is gorgeous a real "killer" in the looks dept.  

I appreciate the updated pics, they grow so fast.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SUCH A CUTIE, Nab...

Looks like he may be even more handsome than dad!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful youngster! S/he is going to be a looker for sure.

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*First time falling out of the nest*

Little G12 took his first exploratory trip out of the nest this morning. He got up and fell flat on his face, then he went over and tried to hide under the seed dish but couldn't fit, and he couldn't get back in the nest so he tried to get Mom to help but she wouldn't, so he just backed up and pooped then just sat down and started squeaking for attention. He's a cutie, looks like he will be a dark gray/black like his Dad .

Mom just ignored me!










So I had to give up and just sit down.










Then old NAB came along and picked me up and put me back in my nice warm nest.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, what a cutie!

Nab, you are such a softie! Surrogate dad???

Looks like all are doing GREAT!!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one of their "cuter" stages......just beginning to sort of half walk, half crawl and TRY to get from point A to point B...........sure is a sweetie........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is when they look like they have hundreds of Q-Tips sticking out all over their little bodies. Little G12 is such a sweetie, and a very pretty color.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, G11 and G12 are so beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nab,

The birds look so healthy!

Thanks for sharing and being such a good supportive "dad" yourself.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

G 12 is a cutie for sure. They are so adorable at the age s/he is right now.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the baby pictures - what a handsome youngster!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Intruder in the basket this morning*

Looks like little G11 is going to have a little brother/sister after all. Found a new egg in his basket this morning. I put in a second basket for him so he can have his own space and so Mom has room to sit on the new egg. So far Mom, Dad and baby are doing well. I didn't know they could lay more eggs B4 the current baby is fledged out.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, that is normal. Are you going to allow them to hatch again? You will have alot of pigeons before you know it.

Great picture.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho, Nab...NOW the fun begins!  

Your baby is just as cute as can be!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cute baby... and what a look he is giving his potential sibling!!! 

Just curious - what's the grey bedding material? It looks comfy.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bedding*

It's some stuff called eco-nest made out of recycled paper bag stuff, works really good except that they tend to toss it all around, but the nice thing is that it is a lot more absorbant than sawdust/wood shavings and a whole lot easier to vacumm up - good stuff and the birdies really like it too. I think it's like $3.99 for a big box.

NAB 

http://www.fibercorellc.com/eco-nest.cfm


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link! Nice and soft and dust-free. That would be great for the males when they do that "sideways foot scraping thing" digging out a nest. Probably would need to add a few stiff twigs so the hens can vibrate them into place and build a nest. Have to keep all the birdies happy!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't believe I missed this thread.
Congratulations on your babies, Nab! The pictures are so precious. 
When I saw the baby lying on his back, I was worried ~ especially because no one had ever seen that before. So, I learned something new, as I always do on this forum.

Phyll


----------

